# 1yr old, suddenly stair scared



## suprgirl (Sep 3, 2007)

I have a one year old GSD. He has a solid temperament, is obedient, and generally a lot of fun and courageous. He has good drive -- he's potentially high-drive, perhaps medium drive. Anyway...

Last night, he suddenly freaked out going down the stairs at our office (we bring him to work almost everyday). It's like he had never been down stairs in his life. He basically put his body over the first stair and went forward like he was on a slide -- I don't think he used his legs at all. It was really scary.

He has freaked out about the stairs a couple of times recently, but very sporadically. He freaked out on Monday, but the rest of the week he was fine going up and down when we gave him permission. I'm not sure what's happened to him. The stairs themselves don't have risers, but that's never been a problem.

My husband took our GSD by his leash and started walking him up and down the stairs, but it's really scary because we don't him to hurt himself. (If we were working on a flat surface, I am confident we'd be able to make him comfortable). We've thought about putting treads on the stairs (they are wood). 

We are trying to figure out if this is a phobia, just a phase, and how to handle it. It's very stressful for our boy and us, and I just want to make it better. He should be able to do the stairs and I can't imagine not bringing him to work with us every day. 

I've already reached out to a few GSD owners, including our breeder who is awesome, and I know she'll get back to me right away. But, I also wanted to see what you guys think.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

First what I do when I am presented with a problem with my dog(s) is to break it down so we can find the problem.

How is you dog on other steps or staircases? Don't have one, try to find one. It will go a long way in trying to figure out the problem. I have two staircases in my house, going up stairs carpeted with wall on one side railing on the other The stairs to the basement wood with just a hand rail no strips of wood from the rail to the step, so it is all open. None of my dogs have problems with the stairs going to the second floor, but none of them like the stairs to the basement. I know I can fix the problem by putting some rails down so it isn't so open.

If other stairs are a problem, then I would go to a Vet, probably and Orthopedic Vet and get X-Rays of hips, elbows, shoulders and spine. There might be something going on that the dog is in pain. Steps put a lot of strain on joints.

Val


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

My lab won't go down my basement stairs (think its because of the foundation at bottom) but the stairs for upstairs she has no problems with.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

Heidi has never been in our basement (she's 7 yrs. old), because she would not go down the stairs, ever. Not sure what the deal is with that, but we are kind of glad because the litter box is kept down there and when my mother was alive her room was in the basement and she really didn't want the dogs in it anyway. Once we had a tornado and the sirens went off. I attempted to carry her down there, but she struggled, wasn't having any of it, so we had to just stay upstairs and weather it out. As a result of this, our two labs won't go downstairs either. I guess Heidi must have told them there is a boogy man down there.

P.S. When we visit a friend with a two-story house, Heidi goes up and down the stairs repeatedly.


----------



## Shandril2 (Nov 26, 2003)

Maxwell was afraid of stairs as a pup.
I think because the pet store that he came from kept him in a crate in the basement ... just at the bottom of a long flight of stairs.

Anyway - when we moved into our home, he was fine with them. I think playing down the fear & encouraging calm is what gets you through it.

Also, dogs have a 'fear' period just like kids do. They suddenly realize the world can be a scary place.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

I would wonder if maybe, when you weren't looking, he one time DID slip right through a stair riser. Just once. That's scary enough for a dog! I bet he gets over it, going up and down enough times.. food reward and no coddling might help.

I would also get his eyes checked by the vet. At age 1 year, if sudden fears of the environment he lives in show up, I would get a thorough eye exam done for him-- just to be sure and rule that out. Good luck!


----------

